# A Siamese for adoption in London



## VeeVee (Mar 24, 2014)

Cats protection in Mitcham, London, has a Siamese male for adoption.

http://mitcham.cats.org.uk/mitcham/adopt-a-cat/?cid=132692


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Ooooh he's lovely & the spitting image of my old Gizzy :Happy hope he finds a lovely forever home very soon...


----------



## VeeVee (Mar 24, 2014)

It looks like he has been reserved.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Good Be happy


----------

